# Cây nước nóng lạnh tốt nhất cho văn phòng



## hoonnie (19/3/22)

Mình được sếp nhờ chọn mua cây nước nóng lạnh nhưng chưa từng mua nên không biết dùng loại nào tốt, mọi người góp ý giúp mình cây nước nóng lạnh tốt nhất cho văn phòng nên dùng của hãng nào với ạ.


----------



## thilinh (19/3/22)

Văn phòng mình đang xài cây nước nóng lạnh Malloca thấy cũng ổn lắm bạn, cây nước nóng lạnh này thì có thùng rỗng bên dưới để đặt bình nước vô chứ không cần dốc ngược rồi bê lên như nhiều mẫu khác, khá là tiện


----------



## yabeen (19/3/22)

Mua cây nước nóng lạnh Malloca đi bạn, mấy văn phòng cỡ 6 7 người vẫn dư sức uống nha, mà tiện ở chỗ là không cần bê bình nước mỗi khi thay mình, đỡ cực lắm luôn


----------



## linlinhin (11/5/22)

Công ty mình đang dùng cây nước nóng lạnh của Malloca, lúc trước sếp mình mua về dùng thử mà ưng quá nên giờ phòng nào cũng có ẻm hết trơn, mà công nhận xài xịn thật, có bảng điều khiển cảm ứng tiện lắm


----------

